# Whiskers in a awkward postion ;)



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Caught Whiskers in a awkward position  x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL...Charming...caught in the act    xxxx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

lol thats a realy good photo


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL what a great picture!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Cat yoga


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

tylow said:


> Cat yoga


Love it !! :lol::lol: xx


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL I have a picture that I took of a stray cat in Romania in exacly the same pose


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Janak said:


> LOL I have a picture that I took of a stray cat in Romania in exacly the same pose


Have you still got it ? I'd love to see it :smilewinkgrin: x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

*REMINDS ME OF THIS PIC...LOL    *


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Ony what are you like :lol::lol: xx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Ony what are you like :lol::lol: xx


lol, Kim,...you know me...Couldn't resist.   :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol that does not look humanely comfortable! ut:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Lol that does not look humanely comfortable! ut:


Maybe not but they look content...lol..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

PMSL at this thread


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> PMSL at this thread


Hi Suzy glad we've made you laugh  i love your signature by the way i might have one done with whiskers doing his yoga lol :001_tt2:  x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> PMSL at this thread


It's Kims fault...she's a bad influence on me.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> It's Kims fault...she's a bad influence on me.


:yikes: Who me :nono:Ony's the naughty one :001_tt2: xx


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Have you still got it ? I'd love to see it :smilewinkgrin: x


haha! Here it is! Covering up her womanly bits for the camera


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Midnight said:


> :yikes: Who me :nono:Ony's the naughty one :001_tt2: xx


Shocking accusation   :001_tt2: xxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Janak said:


> haha! Here it is! Covering up her womanly bits for the camera


AAAwwwwwww that's a real cute Puss :001_tt1: Thank You for Sharing xx


----------

